# Via Java Datei zu PHP-Script auf Apache hochladen



## BRT006 (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

es existiert ein PHP-Skript welches hochgeladene Dateien auf folgende Art und Weise entgegen nimmt:


```
$_FILES["file"]["tmp_name"]
```

Der Upload geschieht über Browser. Wie kann ich von Java aus eine Datei hochladen, so dass es das Skript entgegen nimmt und verarbeitet?

THX,

Karsten


----------



## meez (18. Mai 2006)

Du musst eine Multipart-Datei erstellen, und es mittels HTTP PUT der URL des Scriptes übergeben...


----------



## vadimiron (18. Mai 2006)

httpClient passt sehr gut dazu, nur wenige Codezeilen und fertig (in Tutorials dazu gibts Beispiele)
Aber ueber Sockets geht auch: man kann einfach POST simulieren


----------



## Gumble (19. Mai 2006)

falls du java serverseitig hast (servlets/jsp..) dann bietet sich das hier an: http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/fileupload/


----------



## meez (19. Mai 2006)

Was willst due eigentlich genau...???

Willst du mit Java Dateien entgegen nehmen (Andeutung deines ersten Satzes)

oder willst du

Von Java aus Dateien an dein PHP schicken? (Andeutung deines zweiten Satzes)


Für das erste: FileUpload von Apache...
Für das zweite:  Was ich schon geschreiben hab..


----------

